# How do you practice shooting?



## Bloodyblinddoors

I think too many guy's over look the importance of trigger time. I make it fun and try to get some of my predator calling budies involved. I've been shooting the same rifle and ammo for years now and know my hold out to 400yds. I'm not asking how you sight in. That parts taken care of already. What I realy wanna know is how you practice.

What I like to do is fill pop cans up with water and sprinkle the hills with little targets to explode. I'll put the pop cans out to any where from 125yds to 250yds. You're sure to learn a smooth steady trigger pull when shooting at pop can size targets out to 250yds. Even at 125yds you'll easily miss if you jerk the trigger. Then for the long range, from 300yds to 400yds, I like to fill the plastic 1 gallon milk jugs up with water and set them out to those distances. It's fun as heck to see those things pop way out there when you connect.

Any one else find a fun way to practice besides on paper? Even if you practice on paper, I'd like to hear how you do it.


----------



## varmit b gone

The way I practice is usually on small game (prarie dogs, jack rabbits, cottontails) I use a 22 or a 17 hmr and shoot at various distances. The best way I hone my skills is on the p dogs. You can set up in one spot and shoot em' all day long from 25 yards all the way out to 500 yards I do this with every gun I have at least once a year :sniper:


----------



## Mocsy

i like to take 200 rounds and set up on a praire dog town. that way i get to shoot anywhere from 5 feet to 500 yards depending on the size of the town. also like shootin jack rabbits


----------



## LeviM

Great Question

I am the first to admit I do not put near enough trigger time in!! When I get my new gun this spring, I am going to Practice, practice, practice

I think Jack Rabbits will make excellent target for practice


----------



## ndm

I shoot paper. I know it's not very exciting but to understand different loads, wind drift and other variables you need know exactly where your at. I save every target I shoot and document yardage, wind, temp, humidity, bullet ect.


----------



## mrmcgee

I also must admit I do not shoot near enough. I live in the city and it is hard to find the time to drive out to my uncle's farm to shoot. I have been reading on here and I did not know that you should break in a new rifle. What are your opinions on what breaking in a rifle means? I have had my 30-06 for 4 years and have shot, including sighting it in, less than 30 rounds through it. I usually take it out to go hunting and that's about it. I know that is bad but, I am getting a new scope and am planning on shooting more. I am also contemplating getting my first pistol and will take time to go shoot both.


----------



## Fallguy

I like to lay out clay pigeons at various distances. I figure if I can break most of those on the first shot I am doing pretty well.

This summer I need to get out and practice more at 300 yard ranges and maybe farther with my 243. The range I shoot at maxes out at 200 yards.


----------



## papapete

A real good way to practice a running shot is to blow up some ballons and release them on a windy day. I haven't done it much, but it sure is a blast to do.

If you want to find out if your jumping when you pull the trigger do this. Have a friend stand behind you and load a single round in your gun. You shoot it at your target. repeat this a few times. Now your friend should give you your gun unloaded. The shooter is not supposed to know that though. when you pull the trigger on an empty gun and you jump, you know you have a problem. Most of us can relate to a time when we pulled the trigger with the safty on and jumped.


----------



## saltydawg

well the other sniper on the department and I will take a flat of chicken eggs out to the levee and several cardboard boxes...... we then put two big dimples in the top of the boxes and set an egg on each one..... we put these out at unknown distances and then drive down to where we decide to shoot ( too make walking the range hard) then proceed to practice range estimations and shooting. the looser buys the next flat of eggs.....

another thing we would do is take a few 2x4s and make a small saw horse then drill a bunch of holes in the top that lollipop sticks will fit in set this out to 100 yards and have a blast.......

shooting poker: we would set up a deck of cards in different places along the range then each would take five rounds..we would shoot at the same time ......whomever shoots the last round it stops there and the the shot cards are picked up for the hand..... keep this up each volley until the last card is shot...
just a couple of the things we would do to make range time more fun....


----------



## The Norseman

Hello everyone,

Kneeling with Pistol or Rifle.

When shooting at 100 yds with my .44 Mag, a sturdy bench rest or
corner of the Pickup box.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I just picked up some of these targets at gander mt......One is a Pool and another is Football. They are paper targets.

The pool has all 15 balls on it (1-15.) Then you pick what you want solids or strips. Then you start to shoot. Go every other shot and see who clears all of his balls and the 8 ball wins. They also have a couple of cue balls on them and if you hit then you loose a turn.

The foot ball is a littler different. It has point on 4 different levels. 1 level per quarter. You get 4 shots per level and you can see who scores more.

But before this I would use pop cans, milk jugs, paper, balloons (just staked down at different distances), clays.

And again you just go every other shot and see who has bragging rights when all said and done.


----------



## wmmichael20

wile not verry economical we have shot at cans of arisol whip cream and shaving foam ...man those things make a mess when you make a hit


----------



## OutdoorsFan

I like the idea of getting in some trigger time and I plan on doing just that when the snow is gone but where can someone find a prairie dog town?? I know farmers dont really like those dogs.. Anyone know of a few farmers that needs some help on getting rid of a few prairie dogs?? Thanks


----------



## ac700wildcat

I shoot a lot of paper, and that does make you a better marksman, we also need to make sure we practice shooting from the positions we will be in while hunting. Its fairly easy to master shooting paper at a couple hundred yards off a bench and sand bags. When you switch to sticks, or a bi-pod with no rest for the rear of the rifle and nothing for you to lean on things change a lot. Those fairly easy shots can get kinda wobbly when actually in the field.


----------



## saltydawg

ac700wildcat said:


> I shoot a lot of paper, and that does make you a better marksman, we also need to make sure we practice shooting from the positions we will be in while hunting. Its fairly easy to master shooting paper at a couple hundred yards off a bench and sand bags. When you switch to sticks, or a bi-pod with no rest for the rear of the rifle and nothing for you to lean on things change a lot. Those fairly easy shots can get kinda wobbly when actually in the field.


excellent point


----------



## Fallguy

ac

I don't do any of my shooting off a rest or bags. Mine is all done from bipod or sticks, as I would while hunting. I agree with you.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

When I'm practicing I shoot in the positions I hunt in...... Thought I'd ad that.


----------



## farmerj

High power service rifle starting at 200 yards and going to 1000 yards.

Typical match is 80 rounds. with 5-7 matches a year last year. League was 40 rounds a week and that is 13 weeks long.

Practice is normally once a week and another 100 rounds. Mostly prone at 300 and sitting, kneeling or standing from 200 yards.

No pods, no bags, just slings and position.

When it really matters, it goes onto a pack. Still with no pod.

Most of the groups on the right are with Australian surplus. Not the most accurate, but gets the job done.

The stuff on the left is all match ammo and indexing the rear and front sights after getting it back from the smith. The bottom left group on the left target is a 3 shot group at 200 yards from bags. We really wanted to see what the rifle would do. It's 3 under a dime.


----------



## nosib

I just got my new gun for coyote hunting and I am going to a range near my home town. I will probably go shooting once a week during the summer time. I can't wait to get my Nightforce scope all dialed in.


----------



## bogeycentral

We used to practice with a variety of different methods. We would go to Wally World and pick up a couple flats of the cheapest soda the had and enjoy a few on the way to practice. We would shake them up and similar to the water filled cans we would set them up at distances starting at about 75 yards to 175 yards. We became pretty proficient with our 10/22's and learned a lot about how to gauge the bullet drop.

Another fun one to do is grab some old beat up golf balls and drill a hole right through them. We would put a piece of rope through it and tie a knot on one end. The other end we would tie to a tree branch and it was loads of fun.

For longing range shots, we would get a tank of helium, some balloons and baby powder. We would put the baby powder in the balloons and then fill them with helium to make them rise off the ground. We would tie them off to the ground on rocks, bushes or whatever we could find with string and put them out to longer distances. It really provided us a much more realistic height target similar to a coyote. Also it sure was undeniable when you hit a balloon filled with baby powder.


----------



## ODB

I like to take paper plates put a 4inch blackcenter on them the put out in the sagebrush at different distances plus uphill and downhill.Then shoot at them with my sticks. Gives you a pretty good idea of how well you are shooting. Not nearly as much fun as something blowing up though.


----------



## alleyyooper

I keep asking my crazy golfing friends to let me go with them. I'll take a rifle and take shots at their golf balls after they land. They all decline. They do how ever come out to the farm after the hay is cut and whack balls I buy by the bucket. I get to shot them. I also shoot milk jugs and 5 gallon pails of potting soil when load testing. When we planted corn on the farm we used to shoot ears off the stalks on the rows we left for the wild life. Did the clays for a while but decided they were more costly than golf balls and paper plates.
I shoot a Rugar 77-22 a lot as I have a 220 Swift in the same rifle.
We even shoot yellow jackets with a air rifle.
Use several home made bipods too.

I also keep and make notes of all my range targets.










 Al


----------



## kdog

Fallguy,

I liked the lifelike coyote targets you made/used last year. Could you please post the dimensions again that you got from Brad. If you have head size dimensions, that would help as well. Thank you!


----------



## Plainsman

How I practice is variable, because I try take advantage of it when ever I can. I shoot a lot of paper to be sure, but with first snow I may just set up on a field and shoot dirt clumps from 100 to 600 yards.
I also go to a friends place on the Pipestem Creek. He has a four section pasture and one place lets me shoot at rocks on a steep hillside at 1200 yards. The bank angle from the opposite creek bank is nearly 90 degrees so I don't have to worry about ricochets. The same when I get to my brother-in-laws farm on the Sheyenne River. I'll set steel swinging targets from 400 to 1200 yards.
It depends a lot on what rifle I am shooting. I want to buy or weld up a dueling tree. Three targets on each side that swing 180 degrees when hit, and the idea is to put them all on the other guys side. Limit it by number of rounds or time either works. 
Oh, and a farmer friend give me 75 pumpkins a few years ago. We placed those out around the hills and shot until it was to dark to see. Our idea was to clean up in the morning. I didn't know deer liked pumpkins that well, but we ended up just leaving the rest for the deer too. 
One year my brother didn't get his garden covered. Oh, my gosh do cantaloupe explode nice.  I stopped in town and bought a gallon of french vanilla and we ate ice cream and cantaloupe until we couldn't wiggle then shot the rest.


----------



## Fallguy

kdog said:


> Fallguy,
> 
> I liked the lifelike coyote targets you made/used last year. Could you please post the dimensions again that you got from Brad. If you have head size dimensions, that would help as well. Thank you!


Yeah, tonight I can dig those dimensions out and also some pics of my targets for you guys. I have that info at home and I'm at work now though!


----------



## bearhunter

2 tips for better shooting- 1st is go get a brick or 5 of .22lr and just shoot shoot shoot. next is always wear ear protection, even when shooting a .22 you can't imagine how much better you will shoot. to those that think this sounds redic just try it. muff's are better than plugs. good shootin


----------



## Plainsman

bearhunter, I completely agree about ear protection. Muzzle blast will make me flinch long before recoil bothers me. I have muffs, but use sonic ear plugs often.


----------



## lady_hunter75

Hey fellas! I'm kinda creative with target practicing myself. I like to hang soup cans from tree branches or barbed wire fences as well. Or tie balloons up around your shooting range. Old oil jugs, anything I can find layin around the house...they get shot up! Jugs filled with water are great too! You can really see them explode..but after the first shot..they are usually goners! The bigger objects are for further distances..easier for my peepers to find in the landscape! :sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

A new thing I learned this winter guy's... Sit down in the house and find a tiny object in your yard or where ever outside. Get into shooting postion with your gun and dry fire it at said object. Cant get any cheaper or more effortless than that and I believe it helps. If you leave your gun loaded while you're doing this and shoot a hole in the window, Make sure you rush onto this site and tell the story so I can laugh at you.


----------



## alleyyooper

Go to the local office supply and get some erasers for maniacal pencils. Pop the spent primer out of the shell case/hull and insert the eraser in its place.
Makes very cheap snap caps.

 Al


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

OOHHHH... I like that...


----------



## moneyshot27

a buddy of mine and i like to go out and shoot 22lr at spent 20 ga. shells at distances from 30-100 yards. we kindof use it as friendly competition and it's pretty challenging. sometimes we set up .22 shells and shoot at those, but usually at closer distances. it's fun, cheap, and it helps.


----------



## coyote_buster

i dont use any support for practice shooting, if you can hit a popcan standing without a rest at such and such distance then you can hit a coyote like nothing when you do have a rest master the toughest shots then theres no excuse to miss the easy ones and i like the floating balloon idea


----------



## People

I do three things for practice.

1. Service rifle compitition
2. Long Range target practice
3. Walk around and shoot at rocks or anything that allows me to see my hists.

Chuck Norris sheds his skin twice a year.


----------



## ND FiveO

I utilize the Casselton shooting range as much as possible. Gonna try and get out there sometime today.

Still working on my 200+ yd shooting. I don't reload, so I'm forced to use factory loads. The 200 yd group I shot here is with the cheap Winchester Value Pak 45 gr ammo. 5 shot group with my Remington model 700 .22-250 VSSF w/jewel trigger. Always gotta be a couple flyers darn it, as evident with the hit by the number 5.


----------



## Bore.224

papapete said:


> Now your friend should give you your gun unloaded. The shooter is not supposed to know that though. when you pull the trigger on an empty gun and you jump, you know you have a problem. Most of us can relate to a time when we pulled the trigger with the safty on and jumped.


Yes I do this as well , it sure is funny to watch as well! :lol:


----------



## knutson24

ND FiveO said:


> I utilize the Casselton shooting range as much as possible. Gonna try and get out there sometime today.
> 
> How do you like Casselton's range? I've been through there countless times on my way to my folk's and didn't even know they had a range.


----------



## ND FiveO

knutson24 said:


> ND FiveO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I utilize the Casselton shooting range as much as possible. Gonna try and get out there sometime today.
> 
> How do you like Casselton's range? I've been through there countless times on my way to my folk's and didn't even know they had a range.
Click to expand...

Aside from the crowd sometimes, I like it a lot. They have birms set up for 25, 50, 100, and I think 200 meters. I go out there first thing in the morning on weekdays if I can help it. That way, you don't have to fight for a bench. Just wish people would clean up after themselves out there but what do ya do.... :eyeroll:


----------



## trikortreat

i used spray paint cans and spray anthing thats flamable on the cans and set them out in the field. once you hit one of those suckers, its like the 4th of July.


----------



## trikortreat

Bore.224 said:


> papapete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now your friend should give you your gun unloaded. The shooter is not supposed to know that though. when you pull the trigger on an empty gun and you jump, you know you have a problem. Most of us can relate to a time when we pulled the trigger with the safty on and jumped.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do this as well , it sure is funny to watch as well! :lol:
Click to expand...

HAHA i have never herd of that before im gona be sure to try that on my buddies...thanks!


----------

